# Great Planes - Discovery HD Fridays 9pm



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone else watching this?

Started last night, with one of my favourite planes ever, the Martin Mars. Just watchin it now as id recorded it and its pretty good.

Havent looked to see what other aircraft feature in the series.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Didn't watch it but sounds like something I will. Will catch up the episodes, thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

